# Ewing Painting - Adhesion Test Over Powder Coating



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm pretty excited about this test, I was surprised how well the primer adhered to the powder coating surface. I can tell you I wasn't expecting it, I had thoughts on applying 2 primers, one for adhesion, one for rust. I even questioned my rep about it, after my test I was 100% confident that the Vista Paint Protec Metal Prime was enough. :thumbup:
Here is a link to the article and video of the adhesion test being done, I hope it can be helpful to some. I will be doing another article on the full project with video.

*Vista Paint Protec Metal Primer Adhesion Test Over Powder Coating*


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Very nice, and a WB primer.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Nicely done Gabe!:thumbsup:


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Thanks! I actually did a test of it without grinding it seemed to adhered just fine, but I couldn't trust that. So we spent 2 days grinding.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Awesome


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Thanks! I actually did a test of it without grinding it seemed to adhered just fine, but I couldn't trust that. So we spent 2 days grinding.


Very nice video and blog Gabe!

After grinding did you wipe the surfaces down with anything? If so what?


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> Very nice video and blog Gabe!
> 
> After grinding did you wipe the surfaces down with anything? If so what?


Thanks!

No, I was going to give it a LT bath, but the adhesion was so great I didn't want to compromise it. So we just blew it and dry wiped it.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

NEPS.US said:


> After grinding did you wipe the surfaces down with anything? If so what?


Sprayed it with PAM :thumbsup:


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

I'm glad things clicked for you on this deal Gabe. 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I just finished my article and video on the complete painting over powder coating, if your interested the link is bellow. 
*Painting over powder coating
*


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Nice job Gabe. Liked the blog and your webpage also.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Look what his blog comes up under, this is from the webstats.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Maybe a competitor looking at ranking? Never seen a search term like that.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

show off..

:whistling2:


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Maybe a competitor looking at ranking? Never seen a search term like that.


It is interesting to see the search terms used, check these out


----------

